# Näherungsschalter [Hilfe]



## Schittie (15. August 2010)

*Näherungsschalter [Hilfe]*

Ich habe folgendes Produkt gefunden: 

Näherungsschalter 122219M03 - Bauelemente - Mechanisch - Schalter - Pollin Electronic GmbH

Der Näherungsschalter ist mit integriertem Reed-Kontakt. Heißt das, das ich den Schalter nur mit einem Magnetfeld betätigen kann??

Brauche schnell Hilfe.


----------



## Verminaard (15. August 2010)

*AW: Näherungsschalter [Hilfe]*



Schittie schrieb:


> Ich habe folgendes Produkt gefunden:
> 
> Näherungsschalter 122219M03 - Bauelemente - Mechanisch - Schalter - Pollin Electronic GmbH
> 
> ...



Naeherungsschalter reagieren meist auf eine metallische Oberflaeche.
Oder es ist ein Gegenstueck dabei. Aber so wie der aussieht ist es ein stinknormaler Naeherungsschalter. Musste halt drauf achten wie nahe das Teil kommen muss ab wann er dann schalten soll.


----------



## L.B. (15. August 2010)

*AW: Näherungsschalter [Hilfe]*

Es handelt sich um ein normales Reed-Relay, das mit einem Magneten geschaltet wird.


----------



## Potman (16. August 2010)

*AW: Näherungsschalter [Hilfe]*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Naeherungsschalter reagieren meist auf eine metallische Oberflaeche.



Induktive Näherungsschalter reagieren nur auf Metall

Kapazitive Näherungsschalter reagieren auf alles was man ihnen vor hält. (die dinger sind schweine teuer)

und ein Reed-Relay (wie vorredner L.B. bereits erwähnt) lässt sich nur mit nem magnet schalten


----------



## rebel4life (28. August 2010)

*AW: Näherungsschalter [Hilfe]*

Es gibt durchaus günstigere Alternativen zu den kommerziellen Produkten. 

Da ist dann das Basteln gefragt.

Einfache Sensortaste - Mikrocontroller.net


Falls es einfacher sein soll, kann ich folgende Schaltung mal empfehlen, die kannst du theoretisch gleich an die 5VSB vom ATX Stecker legen (ich gehe davon aus, dass du den am PC nutzen möchtest als Einschalter).

Kapazitiver Sensor

Anstatt der LED musst du einen Transistor wie z.B. den BC546 mit passendem Vorwiderstand einfügen, hier musst du die Kollektor und Emitter parallel zu dem Taster in dem Gehäuse schalten.


----------

